
Ask HN: Who is working in Healthcare? - jklein11
What kind of projects have you been working on in the Health IT space?
======
Mz
I have a very very very backburner project for using game technology to teach
health principles. Someday, I hope to develop it further.

------
alistproducer2
An ehr customized for optometrists.

~~~
jklein11
What do you guys do in terms of interoperability?

